# Hunters begin paying the price for bait piles



## Direwolfe (Sep 11, 2007)

Everyone has the right not to incriminate themselves, not everyone has the ability. Most guys think they can talk their way out of it. If you voluntarily answer the leo's question, or voluntarily take him to your bait pile when he asks, the leo hasn't violated your rights.


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

Correct, you should lie, or be evasive, not answer questions or be uncooperative. Whatever you do, don't obey the law or take responsibility for your own actions when you don't.

No wonder society is swirling down like a big turd in a toilet.


----------



## symen696 (Nov 7, 2006)

Its amazing how some people look down on others for baiting (prior to ban). What right do people have to judge like that. If your so worried about the deer, how worried are you about your fellow man? Are you trying to help you fellow man as much as the deer. Give me a break, judge yourself first.


----------



## ridgewalker (Jun 24, 2008)

Direwolf, you are absolutely right! 2Pawsriver no one mentioned lying. The point was don't put a noose around your neck if it doesn't belong there in the first place. Intimidation and implication are tools that are often used by some leos. Debating right or wrong or even discussing a situation that may be suspicious to a leo should not be done at the side of a road. It should be done by a lawyer with a p. a. or in a court room. As someone once told me, it is better to keep your mouth shut then to open it and demonstrate your ignorance. I, too, learned that lesson a long time ago. I was also not suggesting that you resist an officer in any way or argue verbally or by action. That will only make a bad situation worse. Leos have concerns like their safety and yours to consider. The worst scenario if you keep your mouth closed and remain calm is that you will get a free ride and be detained a short time. If it is a small matter that is a misdemeanor like an equipment failure, sign the receipt for the ticket and decide on your action later, not a big deal in that instance to get worked up about. Being respectful and quiet is always the best policy.


----------

